# Email im Netzwerk via Outlook Express öffnen



## A3Andre (30. April 2005)

Hi !

Folgendes Problem... Ich habe ein Wlan Netzwerk (Ein Home PC und ein Laptop) via WLAN. Auf dem PC rufe ich per Outlook Express meine Mails ab und möchte dies nun auch gerne vom Laptop aus mit Outlook Express machen. 

Kann mir diesbezüglich jemand unter die Arme greifen, welche Einstellungen etc. ich machen muß damit ich auch vom Laptop aus Zugriff darauf habe

Hatte Outlook schon mit den gleichen Daten gefüttert wie auch auf dem PC, geht aber leider net...

DANKE für jede Hilfe !


----------



## gorim (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

kommst Du mit dem Laptop ins Internet, funktioniert z.B. der Internet Explorer? Gibts es von Outlook eine Fehlermeldung?

Und etwas mehr Information wäre auch nicht schlecht. Wie ist die Internetanbindung (Router)?

bis dann
gorim


----------



## A3Andre (1. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ja komme mit dem Laptop ins Internet. Hab beide Rechner per WLAN über nen Router angeschlossen. Internet und Netzwerk laufen prima...
Weiß nur nicht wie ich Outlook Express einstellen muß ((


----------



## gorim (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Outlook mit genau den gleichen Daten füttern, wie auf dem PC. Das hast du aber schon gemacht.   

Was passiert, wenn Du emails abholen willst, gibt Outlook keine Fehlermeldung aus?


bis dann
gorim


----------



## A3Andre (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Gorim!

Sorry, hatte nur bei der Eingabe der Daten nen Fehler gemacht. Bin aber durch Deine Antwort erst drauf gekommen ;o))

Big THX !


----------

